# First post-pregnancy hba1c



## MrsCLH (Feb 10, 2012)

7.4! Thank goodness for that! Was convinced that breastfeeding had really screwed everything up but obviously not as bad as I thought. I was absolutely convinced it was going to be over 10 so very very pleased with that! Just thought I would share


----------



## Northerner (Feb 10, 2012)

Excellent news! Good to hear you were pleasantly surprised - hope all is going well with the little one and grandad has forgiven you for Pointless


----------



## HappyHelen (Feb 10, 2012)

Wow - that is really good.  You should be very proud.  

I have mine in a couple of weeks and I'm pretty sure it will be in double figures... 

You have done really well. X


----------



## Steff (Feb 10, 2012)

Thats great news well done x


----------



## Monkey (Feb 12, 2012)

Steff said:


> Thats great news well done x



This - brilliant. Well done - how's the feeding going?


----------



## MrsCLH (Feb 16, 2012)

Feeding going great now. We had a fairly shaky start after a difficult birth but I was very determined! I actually think Harry was about 12 weeks old before I felt like everything had clicked into place. But I'm so glad I stuck at it. He'll be 22 weeks on Tuesday, cant believe it! Bloods have improved since I saw my consultant too, he didnt think I was having night time hypos and he was right. I've increased my lantus and I'm not getting those ridiculous highs in the middle of the night anymore, well, not on the nights I've not had cake anyway ;-)


----------



## Monkey (Feb 16, 2012)

MrsCLH said:


> Feeding going great now. We had a fairly shaky start after a difficult birth but I was very determined! I actually think Harry was about 12 weeks old before I felt like everything had clicked into place. But I'm so glad I stuck at it. He'll be 22 weeks on Tuesday, cant believe it! Bloods have improved since I saw my consultant too, he didnt think I was having night time hypos and he was right. I've increased my lantus and I'm not getting those ridiculous highs in the middle of the night anymore, well, not on the nights I've not had cake anyway ;-)



Fab! I remember thinking exactly the same about hba1c, given the amount of on-the-go eating I did in the early months of bfing, but it wasn't too terrible. And the bfing only gets easier from here on in - we did 13months, and it was fab.


----------

